# Coupler automation



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Has anyone used Flexinol or Nitinol muscle wire to operate a coupler. I have been playing with the Kadee couplers and it looks like a locomotive could easily be set up to control one remotely using muscle wire. I'm going to see how well it works. They can get a bit hot so I'm looking at the low temperature versions.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Been done in the smaller scales. If you don't want to invent it yourself, check with Kadee, I think they are about to release the mechanism. 

Also, Axel at Train-Li has a product I believe. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I will watch for the Kadee product. I couldn't find any automated coupler products from Train-Li. He had a great joomla blog with a lot of other great information. I found a few very small pull solenoids that would work for something I would design but I like the muscle wire as I don't need to worry about back EMF killing any electronics (no diode). I'm not thrilled about the potential (but brief) heat though. 

A friend made a very nice uncoupling mechanism on a small porter which used a servo to lift the uncoupling bar and lift the peg. It got me thinking about modifying a Kadee coupler with a small wire. I have a 7th potential accessory port on my RC system that could be used for this, well one of the other 6 could too...


----------

